# Tablette Wacom prise en charge introuvable sur le système



## Didido (19 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai une tablette bamboo achetée d'occasion (model : CTL-470)

Suite à la lenteur extrême de mon stylet lorsque je dessinais, (le trait du dessin arrivait à l'endroit désirée 4 secondes après le trait tracé) *j'ai supprimé le pilote (manuellement)* et je l'ai réinstallé la dernière version.
J'ai suivi les consignes de :
-wacom : https://www.wacom.com/fr-fr/support...et-ou-un-ordinateur-à-stylet?&guideId=013-440
-du dernier post de Locke sur cette discussion: https://forums.macg.co/threads/tablette-wacom-probleme-autorisation-accessibilite.1320423/

Lorsque je redémarre mon ordi, et que je branche ma tablette *le stylet est reconnu mais encore plus lent.*

Lorsque je l'ouvre l'utilitaire de la tablette je tombe sur une fenêtre vide avec *"Tablette prise en charge introuvable sur le système" *(cf. photo 1).
De même Wacom Desktop Center ne reconnait aucun appareil connecté.

Si vous pouviez m'aider ou me donner des pistes je vous serai infiniment reconnaissante,
Bien à vous


----------



## Waterfront (25 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir,

Quelle version de MacOS as-tu ?

Sinon tu devrais désinstaller le pilote Wacom à partir du logiciel, redémarrer puis le réinstaller.

J’avais le même modèle que toi jusqu’à il y a quelques jours encore et il fonctionnait nickel sur MacPro 2009 avec Sierra, puis High Sierra, Mojave et Catalina. 

Idem ensuite sur Mac Mini/Catalina.


----------



## Didido (25 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Merci pour votre réponse

J'ai la version *10.13.6 macOS High Sierra*.

J'ai essayé à plusieurs reprises de désinstaller le pilote Wacom à partir du logiciel (je suis allée  dans utilitaire tablette et j'ai cliqué sur "désinstaller" ?  _*cf. photo*_). Seulement cela ne fonctionnait pas. Et je me suis rendu compte que la totalité des fichiers Wacom n'avait pas été supprimée. 

Je vais tout de même essayer à nouveau. 

Ensuite j'ai tenté plusieurs fois de désinstaller le pilote Wacom manuellement. Cela ne fonctionnait pas non plus.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2020)

Wacom Global
					

Wacom Global




					www.wacom.com
				




Bamboo Connect / Bamboo Pen - CTL-470

*Pilote macOS*
Pilote 5.3.7-6 (macOS 10.9 - 10.12)

27 Mo 10/12/2016

Première chose : macOS 10.12 (aka Sierra) et pas macOS 10.13 (aka High Sierra)
Deuxième chose : dernière mise à jour du driver 12 octobre 2016

Cela ne veut pas dire qu'il ne va pas fonctionner avec 10.13, simplement que Wacom ne l'a pas envisagé.

Une piste :


----------



## Didido (25 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Merci pour votre réponse,

Vous me conseillez donc de procéder à nouveau à l'installation du pilote, en installant cette-fois ci le pilote *"Pilote 5.3.7-6 (macOS 10.9 - 10.12)"* ?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2020)

Il semble bien que ce soit le plus récent.

Je préconise surtout de suivre ce qui se passe dans la vidéo.

Le logiciel semble s'éteindre et perdre la tablette (voir le moniteur d'activité et les préférences système). La solution proposée et de l'activer à l'ouverture de session et d'aller le réveiller manuellement lorsqu'il s'endort.


----------



## Didido (25 Avril 2020)

Je viens de regarder à nouveau la vidéo, 
J'ai compris, 
Je vais essayer 

Merci beaucoup pour le partage de cette vidéo


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Avril 2020)

Coucou !

De bonnes nouvelles pour ta tablette semble-t-il :








						Des pilotes corrigés pour certaines anciennes tablettes Wacom sous macOS Catalina
					

Si vous possédez une tablette Wacom Bamboo, Intuos 3 ou une Cintiq de première génération, vous avez peut-être noté un bug qui empêche de les utiliser. Le concepteur de ces tablettes a laissé plusieurs erreurs dans les pilotes de ces modèles, si bien qu’elles peuvent ne plus fonctionner du tout...




					www.macg.co


----------



## Didido (2 Mai 2020)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses et d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre,

J'ai prévu de les tester dans pas longtemps,


----------



## Didido (8 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai enfin pu tester les solutions proposées...et ma tablette fonctionne à nouveau !!!!!!
Donc merci beaucoup à vous tous pour le temps consacré à me répondre.

Bon quand j'ouvre mon logiciel de dessin, et que je me mets à dessiner le curseur met toujours un peu de temps à arriver à l'endroit désiré :'(  mais c'est beaucoup mieux qu'avant.

J'ai suivi la vidéo (j'ai modifié "Utilisateurs et groupes" en acceptant PenTabletDriver)
J'ai téléchargé le pilote à cette adresse https://github.com/thenickdude/wacom-driver-fix/releases


----------



## Didido (8 Mai 2020)

UP
Merci encore pour m'avoir aidé, 
J'ai réglé mon dernier problème et maintenant *je n'ai plus aucune latence avec le stylet*.

J'utilisais le logiciel Opentoonz et ce qui créait le bugg c'était que le paramètre smooth de la brush était à son maximum.
Donc j'ai mis le smooth à zéro. 
J'ai trouvé la réponse sur ce forum : https://github.com/opentoonz/opentoonz/issues/1173.


----------



## hope.n.paz (9 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

je me permets de participer a ce post, car *même configuration que toi Didido*... J'ai une petite tablette *Wacom Intuos CTL-490* qui n'est pas reconnue sur mon iMac... J'ai cherché et testé tellement de choses, mais à chaque fois ça ne fonctionne pas. Et la j'ai suivi la vidéo ci-dessus mais j'ai un problème au moment de sélectionner *PenTabletDriver.app* je ne l'ai pas, alors que j'ai suivis ton lien pour télécharger les drivers _( j'ai aussi essayé directement avec les drivers du site Apple ) _mais c'est le même problème... mais au moment de le sélectionner dans Utilisateurs et groupes, il n'est pas la _( et j'ai fait une recherche sur mon mac, il ne le trouve pas du tout... )_ Bref, je désespère... Si qqun peut m'aider, j'en serai *complètement* reconnaissante, j'hésitais a me recommander une nouvelle tablette mais, elle va encore bien celle-ci et a une bonne prise en main, *bref je l'aime* !!! _( testée sur windows et aucun soucis. )_

D'avance, un *ENORME* merci si vous pouvez m'aider 
_Xoxotage !_
Aly


----------



## Didido (10 Mai 2020)

Des pistes : 
Et si tu cherchais avec le *logiciel Easyfind* si ton ordinateur possède PenTabletDriver.app, qui a été rangé dans un autre dossier ? 
Et si tu cherchais si ton ordinateur possède des fichiers avec *juste le mot "Tablet" ou "Driver"* peut-être que le driver a été nommé sous un autre nom ?


----------



## hope.n.paz (10 Mai 2020)

Didido a dit:


> Des pistes :
> Et si tu cherchais avec le *logiciel Easyfind* si ton ordinateur possède PenTabletDriver.app, qui a été rangé dans un autre dossier ?
> Et si tu cherchais si ton ordinateur possède des fichiers avec *juste le mot "Tablet" ou "Driver"* peut-être que le driver a été nommé sous un autre nom ?



Merci pour ta réponse, je teste ça desuite !!


----------



## hope.n.paz (10 Mai 2020)

Didido a dit:


> Des pistes :
> Et si tu cherchais avec le *logiciel Easyfind* si ton ordinateur possède PenTabletDriver.app, qui a été rangé dans un autre dossier ?
> Et si tu cherchais si ton ordinateur possède des fichiers avec *juste le mot "Tablet" ou "Driver"* peut-être que le driver a été nommé sous un autre nom ?



Alors rien trouvé concernant le *PenTabletDriver.app* et si non juste avec le mot tablet ou driver j'ai un dossier qui sort sous le nom de : *com.wacom.TabletDriver (et le dossier est vide) *et un fichier a _0 octets_ du même nom... mais c'est tout...

*J'AI ENVIE DE PLEURER* tellement ça me prend la tête !!!!! -___-'


----------



## Didido (10 Mai 2020)

Mes problèmes avec ma tablette me prenaient tellement la tête et je pensais que je ne trouverais jamais de solution...donc je comprends !
Mais...
Je pense que des solutions sont possibles!! On va trouver !!

Le fichier qui sort sous le nom de "com.wacom.TabletDriver ", est-ce que tu ne pourrais pas l'autoriser à l'ouverture avec Utilisateurs et groupe et aussi dans Sécurité et Confidentialité (dans préférences systèmes ? )

Je t'envoie deux captures d'écran de mon ordinateur de Utilisateurs  et groupes et Sécurité et Confidentialité.


----------



## hope.n.paz (10 Mai 2020)

En tout cas je te remercie de m'aider !! Vraiment !

En fait le fichier qui porte ce nom est apparemment un raccourcis... j'avais pas fait attention... je te mets ma capture d'écran de mes recherches...


----------



## Didido (10 Mai 2020)

Okay, on va trouver
Je cherche sur EasyFind (la recherche est longue) tous les composants avec le mot "wacom" sur mon ordi, pour qu'on puisse comparer si tu as la même configuration que moi. 

Est-ce que tu avais déjà essayé de désinstaller et réinstaller le driver ? (et manuellement, c'est à dire, une fois que tu as désinstallé le pilote, tu supprimes TOUS les éléments restant de wacom qui n'ont pas été correctement désintallés grâce à *EasyFind*. J'ai suivi cette méthode : 





						Wacom Global
					

Wacom Global




					www.wacom.com
				




et surtout j'ai fait attention à *redémarrer* mon ordinateur entre chaque étape c'est à dire: 
-après avoir supprimé avec le logiciel le pilote j'ai redémarré mon ordi. 
-après avoir supprimé tous les fichiers restants manuellement grâce à EasyFind et *vidé ma corbeille* j'ai redémarré mon ordi 
-après avoir installé le nouveau driver j'ai redémarré mon ordi
-après avoir accordé l'autorisation au Driver sur Utilisateurs et sur Sécurité et Confidentialité dans préférences systèmes j'ai redémarré mon ordinateur
(c'était long !! mais ça vaut le coup)


----------



## hope.n.paz (10 Mai 2020)

Oki bon je l'ai déjà fait mais je vais le refaire en utilisant *EasyFind*, je te remercie, et je réinstalle tout en redémarrant entre chaque étape, et je reviens vers toi, en espérant que ça marche !! Ahah *CROISAGE DE DOIGTS !!*

Encore merci


----------



## Didido (10 Mai 2020)

J'ai désinstallé et réinstallé le pilote vraiment une dizaine de fois et ça ne fonctionnait pas. 

Cela a fonctionné quand j'ai vraiment pris le temps de suivre le vidéo et *de supprimer tous les fichiers* qui restaient sur l'ordinateur avec EasyFind et de redémarrer mon ordi entre chaque étape. 

On croise les doigts !!!!


----------



## hope.n.paz (10 Mai 2020)

Bon alors... j'ai tout bien désinstallé, et tout bien réinstallé, en suivant les étapes et en redémarrant entre chaque étapes... J'ai bien eu le *PenTabletDriver.app *que je n'avais pas précédemment, et au moment d'ouvrir le WACOM, elle est toujours introuvable... voir le fichier joint...
Est-ce que la version téléchargée n'est donc pas la bonne ? est ce que je peux mettre a jour le pilote sans devoir TOUT réinstaller ?
On a pas exactement la même tablette graphique, mais presque 

C'est péniiiiiible !!!


----------



## Didido (11 Mai 2020)

Bon au moins tu as déjà eu le PenTabletDriver, on avance !!

Tu as bien téléchargé le pilote à cette adresse:
https://github.com/thenickdude/wacom-driver-fix/releases 

?


----------



## hope.n.paz (11 Mai 2020)

Didido a dit:


> Bon au moins tu as déjà eu le PenTabletDriver, on avance !!
> 
> Tu as bien téléchargé le pilote à cette adresse:
> https://github.com/thenickdude/wacom-driver-fix/releases
> ...



Ouiiii on avance ahah !!! mais dans le passé elle marchait sans soucis sur mon mac... alors certes il se fait vieux mais quand meme, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas, j'ai même le CD d'installation mais évidement il n'est plus a jour avec la version de mon macOS...

Et oui j'ai bien téléchargé le pilote sur le lien que tu avais donné... soit : Install-Wacom-Tablet-5.3.7-6-patched.pkg


----------



## Didido (12 Mai 2020)

Et tu as bien modifié les préférences du système *Utilisateurs et Groupes* et *Sécurité et Confidentialité* ?


----------



## hope.n.paz (14 Mai 2020)

Coucou ! excuse moi ces derniers jours pas eu le temps de me poser sur l'ordi !!
Alors je pense que tout est ok, sauf que moi je n'ai pas dans Sécurité et Confidentialité comme toi.... et je n'ai pas les .app que tu as...


----------



## Didido (16 Mai 2020)

Okay très bien alors il faudrait que tu cliques sur le "+" de Sécurité et que tu rajoutes toutes les .app que j'ai !! (après les avoir cherchés avec EasyFind sur ton ordi, pour trouver leur emplacement) 

Une fois que tu as fait ça, il faut redémarrer l'ordinateur !


----------



## hope.n.paz (16 Mai 2020)

Alors je l'ai fait mais je ne les trouves pas les .app... du coup j'ai tout réinstallé, une fois avec le drivers mentionné ci-dessus mais je n'ai pas les .app mais j'ai le pentabletdriver, par contre en installant la dernière version sur le site officiel, j'ai tous les .app ci dessus mais pas le pentabletdriver... a ne rien y comprendre... du coup rien ne marche. J'ai l'impression de faire tout juste, mais il doit y avoir un soucis quelque part, je ne comprends pas ou, ni pourquoi... je pense que l'on va laisser tomber, j'irai travailler sur mon PC avec la Tablet et non sur le MAC, pourtant c'est mon outil de travail principal, ça m'embête un peu mais bon, je ne vais pas plus abuser de ton temps, en tout cas je te remercie énormément pour ton aide. <3


----------



## ep31 (16 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir à tous,
Vous auriez une solution pour une tablette One by Wacom CTL-672. Car sur ma config High Sierra 10.13.6 impossible de la faire reconnaitre. La sol pour ma Bamboo marche, mais la derniere version 6.3.41-2 ou même 6.3.40-2, rien n'y fait. la tablette marche mais impossible d'avoir le panneau de conf pour les boutons. Tablette non reconnue, Grrr...


----------



## ep31 (17 Janvier 2021)

c'est bon j'ai trouvé. Avec la version 6.3.25-2 cela marche, le stylet est paramétrable, et il ne faut surtout pas accepter la mise à jour en 40-2.
Bon par contre, maintenant qu'avec votre solution mon ancienne tablette Bamboo remarche, je vais me faire rembourser la One, car pas de grand changement (sauf la taille)


----------

